
A Handbook of Modern Uyghur [pdf] - keiferski
https://kuscholarworks.ku.edu/bitstream/handle/1808/5624/EngYakDwy2009_Uyg1full_10.pdf?sequence=3
======
Haydos585x2
Looks great and thank you for sharing. Uyghur looks like a fun language to
learn although I'm sure it's difficult to practice in person and given the
situation in China it's unlikely to get better. I do wonder if the memes in
/r/languagelearning about Uzbek will carry through to some people actually
learning and researching these Turkic languages more.

~~~
forkLding
Uyghur language isn't banned in China, it's part of all the signs and official
documentation. There are more Uyghur-Chinese documentations, dictionaries and
references than in the West as explained in this document's preface. It is
easier to practice Uyghur in China than in the West as again referenced in the
document because there are less resources in the West or specifically the
English-speaking world.

Should be noted that Uyghur is not descended off Old Uyghur but rather the
Karluk languages. Yugur is the descendant of Old Uyghur.

~~~
Aromasin
I think the point he's trying to make is that while what you say is presently
true, newer Chinese policies seem intent on the suppression of minority
cultures (and by an extension of that language); especially of the Uighurs.
Perhaps what I've read is just anti-china propaganda, but it's a running theme
across multiple different media outlets.

